# My retirement gift to myself



## DoH! (May 8, 2021)

Hi,  This is a present to myself as i approach my 60th birthday and intend to carry-on gaming for a few years yet. I have created & repaired pc's in my younger days but due to ill health have had to make changes in that department. Therefore I have to let someone else build the machine i require.
The build i am hoping for is on the list below (if anyone has any advice or ideas then please leave a message). Thanks

Price will be around £3000.00+  (US$4000)
Case:                               Lian-Li O11 Dynamic XL (ROG Certified) Aluminium Midi-Tower - White
CPU:                                AMD Ryzen 7 5800X Eight Core 4.7GHz (Socket AM4) Processor
CPU Cooler:                    Alpenföhn Glacier Water 360 High Speed ARGB - 360mm
PSU:                                Seasonic Focus GX-850 850W 80+ Gold Modular
Motherboard:                 MSI MPG X570 GAMING PRO CARBON WIFI (AMD AM4) DDR4 X570 Chipset ATX
Memory:                         Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-29200C18 3600MHz Dual Channel Kit - Black
Graphics Card:                Asus GeForce RTX 3080 ROG Strix Gaming OC 10GB GDDR6X
M.2 SSD:                        Corsair Force MP600 series 2TB NVMe PCIe Gen4 M.2 Solid State Drive (CSSD-F2000GBMP600) (Primary Drive)
HDD1:                            4TB Barracuda HDD 5400RPM 256MB Cache
Case Lighting:                Phanteks RGB LED Strip Starter Kit (PH-LEDKT_CMBO)
Operating System:         Microsoft Windows 10 Professional - Systems
Speakers:                       Z623 2.1 Channel Multimedia - 200W RMS


----------



## Hyderz (May 8, 2021)

If this system you going to keep for a while and not swapping parts a bit later on
i suggest changing the ram to 3600mhz instead of the 3200mhz
Grab a 2tb nvme ssd, games are starting to come at 100gb sizes..


----------



## DoH! (May 8, 2021)

Thanks Hyderz, i'll take that advice onboard....  cheers

[List researched and amended]


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 8, 2021)

The Pro carbon isn't very great for it's typical asking price the VRM is budget tier worse than the majority of B550.... The Tomahawk is the chespest X570 board MSI makes that is good.. The majority of their B550 boards are also pretty decent.


----------



## mclaren85 (May 8, 2021)

souper82 said:


> Hi,  This is a present to myself as i approach my 60th birthday and intend to carry-on gaming for a few years yet. I have created & repaired pc's in my younger days but due to ill health have had to make changes in that department. Therefore I have to let someone else build the machine i require.
> The build i am hoping for is on the list below (if anyone has any advice or ideas then please leave a message). Thanks
> 
> Price will be around £3000.00+  (US$4000)
> ...


Just curious, how much is 4000$ according to your country?


----------



## DoH! (May 8, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> Just curious, how much is 4000$ according to your country?


Scotland UK £3000.00              ***                   34,590.056 Turkish Lire


----------



## Zach_01 (May 13, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> If this system you going to keep for a while and not swapping parts a bit later on
> i suggest changing the ram to 3600mhz instead of the 3200mhz
> Grab a 2tb nvme ssd, games are starting to come at 100gb sizes..


I agree that 500GB or 1TB won't cut it with todays or tomorrow's games.
But there is no need for a single large NVMe SSD.

Just food for thought...

He can buy the 500GB model for the OS alone, and as many SATA SSDs he can/want for games, page file and anything else.
There is minimum difference between NVMe (Gen3/4) and SATA SSDs when it comes to loading games.










-------------------------------------------

1x Corsair Force MP600 series 2TB NVMe PCIe Gen4 = £328

------

1x Corsair Force MP600 series 500GB NVMe PCIe Gen4 = £89
1x Samsung 870Evo 2TB SATA-III SSD = £199

Sum: £288

£40 less and 0.5TB more space and the fact that NVMe is working (fast) only for OS. No games on it or page file to pile up writes.

I have the following and everything works smoothly
1x Samsung 970Pro NVMe 512GB Gen3 (OS)
1x Samsung 850Pro SATA-III 1TB (Page file, general storage, games installed)
1x Samsung 860Evo SATA-III 1TB (games installed)


----------



## R0H1T (May 13, 2021)

5900x-5950x in that price range & I'd suggest waiting for GPU prices to cooldown a bit? They're taking a disproportionate piece of anyone's build right now, can't say what it costs in UK atm but won't be pretty that's for sure.


----------



## Night (May 13, 2021)

Did you check the RAM on the motherboard's QVL list? Corsair Vengeance LPX is known to have compatibility and/or stability issues with Ryzen even when on the list. I'd consider something like G.Skill Ripjaws V 3600 MHz C16.


R0H1T said:


> 5900x-5950x in that price range


OP mentioned he'll be playing games, it's going to be a pricy overkill. 5600X is just enough for today's games. 5800X will be somewhat more future proof.
For the GPU, I'd try getting a used low to mid tier for now. There's no point in paying scalper fees. Maybe soon we'll have more normal prices. You could try playing the lottery in the meantime and try to buy directly from the manufacturer, if available.


----------



## qubit (May 13, 2021)

Nice build, it's just the graphics card availability that's gonna be the problem, unfortunately.


----------



## trog100 (May 13, 2021)

to actually buy a 3080 card in the UK will cost about £2000.. 

trog


----------



## DoH! (May 13, 2021)

qubit said:


> Nice build, it's just the graphics card availability that's gonna be the problem, unfortunately.


I'm using overclockers.co.uk for my system build...


----------



## qubit (May 13, 2021)

souper82 said:


> I'm using overclockers.co.uk for my system build...


I've just checked and they don't have any 3080 cards either. This is a worldwide shortage.


----------



## jesdals (May 13, 2021)

I can recommend these memory sticks https://www.overclockers.co.uk/patr...dual-channel-kit-pvs416g440c9k-my-103-pa.html
It will allow you to unlock the full potential of the 5800x


----------



## DoH! (May 13, 2021)

jesdals said:


> I can recommend these memory sticks https://www.overclockers.co.uk/patr...dual-channel-kit-pvs416g440c9k-my-103-pa.html
> It will allow you to unlock the full potential of the 5800x


Thanks for your input - Most appreciated..


----------



## oldwalltree (May 13, 2021)

All that power but what monitor are you planning on using? Please get a high refresh rate 1440p or 4k this would be way overkill for 1080p. Oh and congrats on retiring!


----------



## jesdals (May 13, 2021)

I have 3 of these in a Eyefinity setup with my AMD card https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lg-2...le-widescreen-led-gaming-monit-mo-155-lg.html

But in Denmark we have had a lot of offers on these - that could be a good cheaper alternative https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lg-2...-led-widescreen-gaming-monitor-mo-15y-lg.html In danish currency the difference has sometimes been 2300 kr versus 3300 kr for the more expensive gl model


----------



## DoH! (May 13, 2021)

oldwalltree said:


> All that power but what monitor are you planning on using? Please get a high refresh rate 1440p or 4k this would be way overkill for 1080p. Oh and congrats on retiring!


I'll just be using my 32" Samsung widescreen until my wife lets me use one of our 55" tv's... ;-)


----------



## dgianstefani (May 13, 2021)

Aluminium/copper AIO. Trash.

Get the EK or Alphacool AIO and you get a pure copper system that also performs better.

Or just get a Noctua U12A and save the cash while getting the same performance.


----------



## DoH! (May 13, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Aluminium/copper AIO. Trash.
> 
> Get the EK or Alphacool AIO and you get a pure copper system that also performs better.
> 
> Or just get a Noctua U12A and save the cash while getting the same performance.


I wouldn't say it was trash, but that's your opinion...


----------



## dgianstefani (May 13, 2021)

It leads to galvanic corrosion, regardless of additives to the coolant which eventually stop working. Hence trash. There's no good reason to use aluminium radiators over pure copper other than cost savings.

And even if you're going the cost savings route, simplest way is just to have a pure aluminium loop.


----------



## qubit (May 13, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Aluminium/copper AIO. Trash.
> 
> Get the EK or Alphacool AIO and you get a pure copper system that also performs better.
> 
> *Or just get a Noctua U12A and save the cash while getting the same performance.*


It's probably quieter, too. My NH-D14 has been running silently for a decade now with fantastic cooling performance. Absolutely epic. It was expensive, but oh-so worth every penny.


----------



## LFaWolf (May 13, 2021)

Just a thought - are there any pre-built such as cyberpower in UK/Scotland ? That might be the simpler solution and a way to get the GPU amid the shortage.


----------



## oldwalltree (May 13, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Aluminium/copper AIO. Trash.
> 
> Get the EK or Alphacool AIO and you get a pure copper system that also performs better.
> 
> Or just get a Noctua U12A and save the cash while getting the same performance.


To say it is trash is alittle unfair. The product will cool effectively for very long. Now every AIO will fail at some point but this will alittle sooner. That being said I would totally get an EK as well (what I'm currently using) because it will last longer but this is by no means trash. And a noctua cooler is also a great option because well the heatsink isn't gonna fail and fans are easily replace with no risk of damage. But I'm guessing OP got it for the looks which is totally a valid reason.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 13, 2021)

I've got no advice to offer except to say that I have two AIOs, one of which has been running just fine for the last six years.(Corsair H100i)
Enjoy your retirement gift with relish!


----------



## xrobwx71 (May 13, 2021)

Congrats my friend! Enjoy!


----------



## skizzo (May 13, 2021)

my two cents on storage and OS drives are I think I only need a boot drive big enough for the OS and programs that should be installed on the boot disk. I have been getting by just fine with 250GB and 500GB SSDs in recent years for boot disks. I then have additional 500GB to 2TB SSDs for storing games since that takes up the majority of my onboard storage. Anything that doesn't need the speed of a SSD can then go on a HDD (4TB to 6TB for general storage and backups), which I don't even keep in my cases anymore. I use an external dock so that way I never have to listen to HDDs spinning all the time. Never thought I would ever get that picky to care about the noise a HDD makes but....I obviously am now lol

with that said, get at least a 7200 RPM drive HDD if you need a HDD. I don't know if I even ever ran a 5200 RPM HDD, maybe circa real early 2000's but I wouldn't get a HDD less than 7200 RPM.

I also find absolutely zero justification to buy a more expensive M.2 NVMe format SSD over a 2.5" SATA SSD. Unless you are doing video and/or photo editing, it will give you practically zero real world benefit especially since you said your main use is going to be gaming.

I also got that same LED combo kit. Its nice but make sure you position it in a way where you cannot see the actual LED lamps, there is no diffusion layer or anything really. I thought the magnets worked great on my O11 case. Their length perfectly fits the standard version case I have, the XL version you want (and I wanted it too but decided it was actually larger than what I needed) would be bigger so you might end up with extra space not being lit up evenly unless you have multiple kits or additional strips/lights to install. 

and as others have mentioned, it is really wishful thinking to believe you will find a GPU, especially THAT GPU, at a decent price in the current market situation. which is certainly a problem for a gaming rig.





LFaWolf said:


> Just a thought - are there any pre-built such as cyberpower in UK/Scotland ? That might be the simpler solution and a way to get the GPU amid the shortage.


 good advice. the OP should very much consider a prebuilt system considering the market situation of GPUs. it might really be the only way to obtain one without either paying 4X's+ the normal price or waiting in line at your local brick and mortar store every morning too see if a shipment came in


----------



## F-Zero (May 13, 2021)

Enjoy in good health !


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 13, 2021)

Enjoy. And damn you for having an RTX 3080


----------



## DoH! (May 13, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> Congrats my friend! Enjoy!


Thanks, already done... I do fresh backups every 8 weeks..


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 13, 2021)

For RAM with my 5900x I’m using Crucial Ballistix 3600c16 so I guess add that to the list of working ones.


----------



## DoH! (May 13, 2021)

skizzo said:


> my two cents on storage and OS drives are I think I only need a boot drive big enough for the OS and programs that should be installed on the boot disk. I have been getting by just fine with 250GB and 500GB SSDs in recent years for boot disks. I then have additional 500GB to 2TB SSDs for storing games since that takes up the majority of my onboard storage. Anything that doesn't need the speed of a SSD can then go on a HDD (4TB to 6TB for general storage and backups), which I don't even keep in my cases anymore. I use an external dock so that way I never have to listen to HDDs spinning all the time. Never thought I would ever get that picky to care about the noise a HDD makes but....I obviously am now lol
> 
> with that said, get at least a 7200 RPM drive HDD if you need a HDD. I don't know if I even ever ran a 5200 RPM HDD, maybe circa real early 2000's but I wouldn't get a HDD less than 7200 RPM.
> 
> ...


The LED lights are for my wife's pc case.....A little sparkle for her ;-)


----------



## Kovoet (May 13, 2021)

Enjoy, I just bought for my 60th a amd 5900x and a crosshair hero viii.


----------



## Big-A (May 21, 2021)

I also just bought me a retirement rig. 

Processor - Ryzen 7-5800X, 8 core, 16 threads 3.8 Ghz/ 4.7 Ghz Boost Clock
MB        - Asus TUF X570 Plus, Wifi
Ram       - GSkill FlareX PC-3200, CL-16 Dual Channel Kit For AMD, 32GB
HD        - Samsung 970 Evo PLUS-2TB NVMe M.2 PCI-E x4
Power     - Antec, Signature Series ST1000, 80 PLUS Titanium Certified, 1000W Full Modular 
Video     - Asus TUF RX 6900XT OC Gaming 16GB
Case      - Corsair 4000D Airflow,Tempered Glass Mid-Tower, White
Cooler    - Corsair H100i elite Capellix IceQ RGB, White
Fans x3   - Corsair LL120 RGB LED Dual Light Loop PWM Fan, 120mm, White


----------



## AsRock (May 21, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> It leads to galvanic corrosion, regardless of additives to the coolant which eventually stop working. Hence trash. There's no good reason to use aluminium radiators over pure copper other than cost savings.
> 
> *And even if you're going the cost savings route, simplest way is just to have a pure aluminium loop.*



Would be to just get a air cooler, with the added bonus no pump to fail or some thing else.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 26, 2021)

souper82 said:


> Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-29200C18 3600MHz Dual Channel Kit - Black


Corsair vengeance dosnt have the best compatibility for AMD ryzen, i suggest you buy the Crucial ballistix 3600mhz kit instead its been reported to work flawlessly on AMD 


souper82 said:


> M.2 SSD: Corsair Force MP600 series 2TB NVMe PCIe Gen4 M.2 Solid State Drive (CSSD-F2000GBMP600) (Primary Drive)


You might want to consider the WB Black SN850, its one of the faster pcie4 drives available, faster than the samsung 980 pro


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (May 26, 2021)

@souper82 is it a must that all ram slots are populated?, I am asking not just for the looks of things.
My two cents after a few hundred £ later would say get 2x8GB@4000MHz if only going for a total of 16gigs.


----------



## DoH! (May 26, 2021)

dont whant to set it' said:


> @souper82 is it a must that all ram slots are populated?, I am asking not just for the looks of things.
> My two cents after a few hundred £ later would say get 2x8GB@4000MHz if only going for a total of 16gigs.


Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-29200C18 3600MHz Dual Channel Kit - Black  (2 spare slots)


----------



## DoH! (Mar 9, 2022)

Hello, I amended my list and got myself this instead of my original idea:

ASUS 3XS System  (from scan.co.uk)

Cases:                             Corsair iCUE 4000X RGB [White] Mid Tower Chassis /w Tempered Glass Window,
Cpu:                                Intel Core i7 11700K, Rocket Lake, 8 Cores, 16 Threads, 3.6GHz Base, 5.0GHz Turbo
Cpu Cooler:                    Corsair Hydro H150i ELITE CAPELLIX RGB - 360mm Liquid Cooler [White]
Motherboard:                  ASUS TUF GAMING Z590-PLUS WIFI
Memory:                         16GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO - 3000MHz [White] 2x8GB        ***_Looking into getting another 16Gb = £82.60_*** 
Graphics Card:                10GB EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 XC3 ULTRA GAMING, 8704 Cores, 1755MHz Boost, GDDR6X
PSU:                                Corsair RM750x, Modular, Silent, 80PLUS GOLD
SSD - PCIe (M.2):             1TB Samsung 970 EVO PLUS NVMe PCIe 3.0, 3500MB/s Read, 3300MB/s Write, 600K IOPS
Operating System:           Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit

Storage:-
1TB Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus
2TB Seagate ST2000DM008-2FR102 HDD
2TB Seagate ST2000DM008-2FR102 HDD
240GB KINGSTON SSD

All in all i'm very happy with this system, does what its meant to do.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 9, 2022)

Why would you buy an 11th gen intel when 12th gen is out?

3000mhz ram? 3080 non 12gb?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 9, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Why would you buy an 11th gen intel when 12th gen is out?
> 
> 3000mhz ram? 3080 non 12gb?


Depending on your location the difference be a hundred dollars or more. If I were to hit up Micro Center by me, it's almost $100 difference in a 12700k to a 11700k. Gaming performance you get similar results as a 5600x with the 11700k.

The 3080 10GB, if you can find one, could run around $1000 in the States. The 12GB model is easily pushing the $1350+ range. I'm not sure about prices in Europe, but if I could save around $500 and only miss out on maybe a 10% difference in performance over a 12th gen CPU and 12GB 3080, that wouldn't hurt my feelings.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi,
Think the worst part is memory 
Best to go 2x16gb kit than 2 - 2x8gb kitS or get a quad kit 4x8gb it's been dropping a lot in price cheap on ebay even for 3200c14 4x8gb if you can find an international seller.


----------



## DoH! (Mar 9, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Why would you buy an 11th gen intel when 12th gen is out?
> 
> 3000mhz ram? 3080 non 12gb?


Freedom of choice.... Got it before the 12th came out.... Same reason for my 3080..

Didn't realise i'd get so much grief about my choice of kit, maybe keep it to myself next time..............


----------



## AleXXX666 (Mar 9, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> If this system you going to keep for a while and not swapping parts a bit later on
> i suggest changing the ram to 3600mhz instead of the 3200mhz
> Grab a 2tb nvme ssd, games are starting to come at 100gb sizes..


LMFAO, either put it 4000 or 3200 is pretty equal to 3600, same as 3000 is same as 3200 lol



dgianstefani said:


> Why would you buy an 11th gen intel when 12th gen is out?
> 
> 3000mhz ram? 3080 non 12gb?


why to overpay for 12 gen lol?
3080 is already a beast, the vram is issue only for "special people"...



R0H1T said:


> 5900x-5950x in that price range & I'd suggest waiting for GPU prices to cooldown a bit? They're taking a disproportionate piece of anyone's build right now, can't say what it costs in UK atm but won't be pretty that's for sure.


GAMING, R9&i9 are for WORK, COME ON



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Corsair vengeance dosnt have the best compatibility for AMD ryzen, i suggest you buy the Crucial ballistix 3600mhz kit instead its been reported to work flawlessly on AMD
> 
> You might want to consider the WB Black SN850, its one of the faster pcie4 drives available, faster than the samsung 980 pro


LMFAO got 2*8 RGB Pro 3600CL18 on B450 Aorus Elite with R3-3100 and even with another some extra 8 gb stick FLAWLESS....


----------



## thunderingroar (Mar 9, 2022)

Im not sure if you already built the system but since you have a large case I'd go with Arctic's liquid freezer 2 aio, it has thicker rads, performs better and is even cheaper. Could be worth looking into air cooling if you really want a hassle free experience.

Also I'd highly recommend going with a 32GB ram kit if you plan to keep your system for a while and overall its a cheap upgrade, something like gskill's 3600 cl16-19-19-39 or crucial ballistix (which was sadly discontinued recently) 3600 cl16-18-18-38 would work great.



jesdals said:


> I can recommend these memory sticks https://www.overclockers.co.uk/patr...dual-channel-kit-pvs416g440c9k-my-103-pa.html
> It will allow you to unlock the full potential of the 5800x


Please avoid this stick unless you want to mess with it and manually overclock it. Its a great and cheap Bdie but 4400 xmp profile would desync your FCLK and MCLK and it would actually hurt your performance. If you know how to manually overclock it to ~3800 cl14 then go for it



dgianstefani said:


> 3080 non 12gb?


12GB 3080 has 384 bit bus meaning it has pretty much the same mining performance as 3090 therefore its gonna cost quite a bit more than the regular 320bit 3080 10GB


----------



## AleXXX666 (Mar 9, 2022)

Night said:


> Did you check the RAM on the motherboard's QVL list? Corsair Vengeance LPX is known to have compatibility and/or stability issues with Ryzen even when on the list. I'd consider something like G.Skill Ripjaws V 3600 MHz C16.
> 
> OP mentioned he'll be playing games, it's going to be a pricy overkill. 5600X is just enough for today's games. 5800X will be somewhat more future proof.
> For the GPU, I'd try getting a used low to mid tier for now. There's no point in paying scalper fees. Maybe soon we'll have more normal prices. You could try playing the lottery in the meantime and try to buy directly from the manufacturer, if available.


corsair vengeance is OK ram, stop BS about compatibility, we are talking Ryzen 5 gen here, is Lisa still hasn't fixed ram compatibility till now LMFAO?



AsRock said:


> Would be to just get a air cooler, with the added bonus no pump to fail or some thing else.


get proper AIO like corsair or nzxt and forget all that myths about cheap deepcool or noname aios lol



dgianstefani said:


> Aluminium/copper AIO. Trash.
> 
> Get the EK or Alphacool AIO and you get a pure copper system that also performs better.
> 
> Or just get a Noctua U12A and save the cash while getting the same performance.


yeah, why to get ready kit when you could have some "fun" constructing aio yourself lol. truly "geek" sex, boring for normal people.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah five year warranty.

Worst part is iCUE lol


----------



## heky (Mar 9, 2022)

DoH! said:


> Hello, I amended my list and got myself this instead of my original idea:
> 
> ASUS 3XS System  (from scan.co.uk)
> 
> ...


Congrats on the retirement and the purchase. Its a decent Rig, enjoy it!


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 9, 2022)

I can recommend the Seagate 530 for an OS drive. Then get one of these and be happy. 



			https://www.amazon.ca/Silicon-Power-NVMe-Gen4x4-SP02KGBP44US7005/dp/B089M1873S/ref=sr_1_5?crid=2CLQ1ZX1LPKRX&keywords=SP+2TB+NVME&qid=1646854668&sprefix=sp+2tb+nvme%2Caps%2C58&sr=8-5
		


There is no point in having a modern PC and not using modern parts. I would not use anything less than 1 TB for any drive as Games are getting huge! TWWH3 takes up 105 of a 1TB NVME drive. It doesn't even have mods or DLC yet either.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 9, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> Depending on your location the difference be a hundred dollars or more. If I were to hit up Micro Center by me, it's almost $100 difference in a 12700k to a 11700k. Gaming performance you get similar results as a 5600x with the 11700k.
> 
> The 3080 10GB, if you can find one, could run around $1000 in the States. The 12GB model is easily pushing the $1350+ range. I'm not sure about prices in Europe, but if I could save around $500 and only miss out on maybe a 10% difference in performance over a 12th gen CPU and 12GB 3080, that wouldn't hurt my feelings.


Wow, $100 difference means you should buy into an EOL platform with in some cases worse performance than 10th gen.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi,
Wonder how many trips to the golf course 100.us can do he is retiring


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 9, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Wow, $100 difference means you should buy into an EOL platform with in some cases worse performance than 10th gen.


Things I would make most use of, the 11700k does just as good or slightly better than the 10700k. I'm not sure what you're looking at. Gaming performance, they're neck and neck at 1440p, which is what I game on. The 11700k and maybe 5-10% performance behind a 12700k for gaming....a $100 bucks saved in the pocket for a small performance loss in gaming is okay for me.

You do you and I'll do me.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 9, 2022)

In a $3k+ system do you go for last gen parts with 20% slower per core?



neatfeatguy said:


> Things I would make most use of, the 11700k does just as good or slightly better than the 10700k. I'm not sure what you're looking at. Gaming performance, they're neck and neck at 1440p, which is what I game on. The 11700k and maybe 5-10% performance behind a 12700k for gaming....a $100 bucks saved in the pocket for a small performance gain is okay for me.
> 
> You do you and I'll do me.


----------



## skizzo (Mar 9, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wonder how many trips to the golf course 100.us can do he is retiring


now-a-days.....1 or 2 at best....like for real.....golf is expensive. but I still get your point, the savings could be used for another hobby!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 9, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> In a $3k+ system do you go for last gen parts with 20% slower per core?
> 
> 
> View attachment 239246



Just stop, you sound petty. Folks can cherry pick images all day. I've already stated it would be just fine for what I would use it for over the 10700k. Go berate someone else to make yourself feel better.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 9, 2022)

Is it cherrypicking though - the summary page from techpowerups own review lmao


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 9, 2022)

DoH! said:


> Hi,  This is a present to myself as i approach my 60th birthday and intend to carry-on gaming for a few years yet. I have created & repaired pc's in my younger days but due to ill health have had to make changes in that department. Therefore I have to let someone else build the machine i require.
> The build i am hoping for is on the list below (if anyone has any advice or ideas then please leave a message). Thanks
> 
> Price will be around £3000.00+  (US$4000)
> ...


Everything here looks good to me except the RAM. I'd bump that up to 32GB to future proof yourself for a few years. Other than that, this system is solid!

EDIT; I only read the OP, so if someone else has suggested this, ok TLDR.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Everything here looks good to me except the RAM. I'd bump that up to 32GB to future proof yourself for a few years. Other than that, this system is solid!
> 
> EDIT; I only read the OP, so if someone else has suggested this, ok TLDR.


Hi,
Build changed to intel


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 9, 2022)

DoH! said:


> Hello, I amended my list and got myself this instead of my original idea:
> 
> ASUS 3XS System  (from scan.co.uk)
> 
> ...


Oh, skip that! If you're going to go Intel, go 12700. The 11700k is not worth the money compared to Zen3 or Alder Lake. Your original setup was much better. Just my personal and professional opinion though..


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, skip that! If you're going to go Intel, go 12700. The 11700k is not worth the money compared to Zen3 or Alder Lake. Your original setup was much better. Just my personal and professional opinion though..


Already told him, think he's already bought though...


----------



## AsRock (Mar 10, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> corsair vengeance is OK ram, stop BS about compatibility, we are talking Ryzen 5 gen here, is Lisa still hasn't fixed ram compatibility till now LMFAO?
> 
> 
> get proper AIO like corsair or nzxt and forget all that myths about cheap deepcool or noname aios lol
> ...



Still a extra fail points, AIO's are more hassle than they are worth imo.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Still a extra fail points, AIO's are more hassle than they are worth imo.


Um, how do you arrive at that conclusion? AIOs are supposed to be simple and easy, in my experience 99% of them meet that goal.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 10, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Still a extra fail points, AIO's are more hassle than they are worth imo.


I've yet to have one fail and all but two are bought used. Hell even my Kraken x60 is still going strong.


----------



## DoH! (Mar 10, 2022)

If you had read through the entire thread you would have realised i bought my system last year, i'm not making any changes to it as i'm happy with what i have.....
Some are really good responses, some are really petty, so i won't be creating any more threads on this subject.
Thanks for your input.... Time to put this one to bed.


----------



## Hyderz (Mar 10, 2022)

Just one last thing DoH!, do you have pictures of your build? 
I'm keen to have a look  if you dont mind


----------



## DoH! (Mar 10, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> Just one last thing DoH!, do you have pictures of your build?
> I'm keen to have a look  if you dont mind





http://imgur.com/JafWpzi


----------



## heky (Mar 10, 2022)

DoH! said:


> http://imgur.com/JafWpzi



Great looking build...love the MINI in there, nice touch!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Um, how do you arrive at that conclusion? AIO are supposed to be simple and easy, in my experience 99% of them meet that goal.



I don't believe you cannot see the possible fail points and on top of that i am not in to buying stuff again if i don't have too.  Like dam i only just replaced some fans about a month ago after 12 years and are easy to service.

Anyways, @DoH! EnJoy .


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 10, 2022)

DoH! said:


> http://imgur.com/JafWpzi



Looks great!!! Some people get too caught up in graphs when in most real world situations you're not going to notice the difference. I'm sure you're thoroughly enjoying your system.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 10, 2022)

DoH! said:


> http://imgur.com/JafWpzi


I like the added horsepower. Nice touch.


----------



## 68Olds (Mar 10, 2022)

A belated happy retirement to you @DoH!   I just retired back in Oct '21 and my system spec rig is my MS Flight Simulator retirement gift to myself.  I actually jumped the gun & replaced the CPU/MB/RAM/NVME/monitor in mid-2020, because of my excitement over MSFS2020.  I was also very excited after the announcement of the RTX 3080 coming release.  That was going to be a nice jump from the 2070 Super I was originally planning and the GTX 970 I had.  The release date came & went and every video card seemed to disappear or not appear.  I got very lucky in Feb '21 to get an RX 6800 XT (about 35% over retail) instead of the RTX 3080 I wanted, but it turned out to be a great performer.

If I hadn't jumped the gun on the core components in 2020, I would have absolutely bought a custom parts pre-built, as you did.  By far the best way to get a nice current gen GPU at a reasonable price.  Congrats again on your retirement and your new PC!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2022)

DoH! said:


> If you had read through the entire thread you would have realised i bought my system last year, i'm not making any changes to it as i'm happy with what i have.....


Didn't realize that. Thought it was a new post... And last year AlderLake wasn't available, so yeah there is that. Sorry.


----------



## grammar_phreak (Mar 14, 2022)

Rumors say the Ryzen 7 5700x and Ryzen 7 5800x3d are close to being released. So maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to wait a week or two.

I found the AIO cooler interesting, but I don't see anything about it that makes it more interesting than the Lian Li Galahad or the Arctic Liquid Freezer II. It would have been cool to see something like the Alpha-cool AIO's that have a copper radiator, but the radiator in the one you linked is made of aluminum. I have a 2nd Generation h100i (2014 model) cooler paired with an 8700k and an old H105 that's still holding up. The only Corsair Coolers I had that died were the ones that Corsair sold around 2016 to early 2017, in which case the pump died on those.

Ram is pretty cheap right now so get what you can.

I didn't see that this post was from last May until after I made my post.


----------



## Icon Charlie (Mar 23, 2022)

skizzo said:


> now-a-days.....1 or 2 at best....like for real.....golf is expensive. but I still get your point, the savings could be used for another hobby!


Used to play golf.  It was a business write off and after a while who cared about the game if you are completely smashed out of your mind and are barely able to walk.  Golf score, heh... good times yea good times.


----------

